# ماهو عمل مهندس اللحام ؟



## الخبير4 (8 فبراير 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*
حبيت استفسر عن عمل مهندس اللحام .. ماهي الأعمال التي يقوم بها مهندس اللحام وكيف هي طريقة عمله كمهندس .. قد يكون عمل فني اللحام واضحاً نوعاً ما .. ومن هنا أرجو منكم توضيح طريقة عمل وماهي الأعمال التي يقوم بها مهندس اللحام .. مع المقارنة مع فني اللحام .
*

أرجو التوضيح وشكراً*
​


----------



## الخبير4 (9 فبراير 2012)

*مطلوب الجواب*

*أين المشرفين و المهندسين*
​


----------



## الخبير4 (11 فبراير 2012)

^^^^
للرفع


----------



## سعدالله العدوان (14 فبراير 2012)

انا اعتقد ان مهندس اللحام عليه متابعة اعمال اللحام والرجوع دائما الى الاستندرات


----------



## وجيه موسى اسماعيل (15 فبراير 2012)

مهندس اللحام - من اساسيات عمله ان يقوم بعمل pqr-wps وهى اختصارات لخطوات لحام اى معدن مع معدن طبقا لكود معين - وعمل اختبار على عينات من نفس نوع المعدن واختبارها اما اتلافيا او لا اتلافيا طبقا للكود المصمم عليه اللحام لمعرفه هل هذا اللحام مقبول ام مرفوض قبل عمليه اللحام للمنتج 
اما مشرف اللحام - فعليه تنفيذ هذه التعليمات ومتابعه اللحامين


----------



## virtualknight (22 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على المعلومات وبإنتظار المزيد


----------

